
Phez: Loosing $29,014 Creating the Bitcoin-Rewarding Reddit - nicoserdeir
https://www.failory.com/interview/phez
======
XalvinX
Bullshit, clickbait title: from the article- "It was self-funded, with about
$350 or so worth of Bitcoin"

$350 is far from $29,014..hell, I've probably spent $350 in one night out
partying before, and I've certainly lost that much or more in a single hand of
poker more than once.

Pretty small change to compete with motherfcking reddit, one of the biggest
sites on the web....and then to whine about it too? It would take $million$ to
have a hope, i mean, come on, bro...

And regarding reddit's "censorship" that you speak of, ummm...have you seen
what they still allow even now? That was token censorship of stuff like kiddie
porn and people dying graphic deaths, and some stuff actually promoting the
killing of homos and jews, and lynching blacks. You want that stuff??????

If you just want to take that kind of stuff, you could probably do alright
with a site that focusses on just those areas!!! L M A O...have fun. :-\

------
dbwest
Why can't people spell "losing?"

~~~
nicoserdeir
Sorry! It is the second time I misspell "losing" :-) I am not English native
speaker.

~~~
dbwest
No sweat. I have seen some native English speakers misspell it the same way.
It's not just the spelling that counts. Thanks for posting this article.

------
jakeva
___But I believe there should be somewhere online where you can voice opinions
that are outside of the Overton window_ __

Doesn’t 4chan solve that?

~~~
XalvinX
they really allow anything at all?? are you aware of the kind of extreme
nastiness that reddit actually finally censored? i think the feds would seize
their servers eventually.

------
everdev
With these post-mortem stories, I feel like there's a million ways to fail and
maybe a few hundred ways to succeed.

Sure, you can learn through failure, but I see more value in trying to emulate
success.

For example, we don't apprentice with multiple bad electricians to find out
not to do it, we might apprentice with one or two good ones to find out how to
do it well.

------
jackconnor
"Losing"

------
empath75
Reddit’s problem is not that it censors too much — in fact, quite the
opposite, and I wish all the people trying to build ‘a better reddit’ would
realize that.

~~~
slededit
Its more that it allows communities to interact negatively with each other too
much. Generally speaking nobody in the "toxic" communities is worried about
the speech there or they would unsubscribe. The problem is when they brigade
on other subreddits, or people not OK with what is said in one community
decide to impose their morals there. The net result is large communities at
war with each other.

~~~
na85
I think the biggest problem with the news aggregator model is that up- and
down-voting encourage groupthink and low-brow, visceral content that's easy to
digest quickly.

~~~
XalvinX
also said of Facebook's personal feed (whatever they call that)

------
XalvinX
Let it loose!

